# Wer oder Was wird denn Das



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

Grüße euch!

Für "Alte Hasen" wahrscheinlich eine klare Sache aber für mich ein Rätsel.

Sie sehen aus wie Eier die auf einen Stein unter einem Holzbalken abgelegt wurden, sind ca. 4mm lang und teilweise schon verlassen.
   

Danke für eure Hilfe und


----------



## Elfriede (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo Werna,

für mich schaut es nach einer ins Wasser gefallenen Blütenrispe aus, deren Samen  da keimen  und schon kleine Wurzeln hervorbringen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Servus Werna

Es könnte sich um Süßwasserquallen handeln ....

... vor allem dieser Satz ...


> Die Süßwasserqualle (Craspedacusta sowerbyi) kommt in langsam fließenden und stehenden Gewässern vor, in denen sich die Uferzone stark erwärmen kann.



Hier kannst du dir die Entwicklungsstufen der Quallen (allgemein) ansehen.


----------



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Danke Elfriede und Helmut,

zur näheren Bestimmung noch ein paar Detailaufnahmen.
Mußte dazu ein Exemplar isolieren welches sich aber schon wieder im Wasser befindet.


----------



## Digicat (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Servus Werna

Elfriede liegt mit Ihrer Vermutung denke ich richtig ... 

Wie bin ich blos auf die Qualle gekommen .. naja, die "Tendakeln" haben mich an eine Qualle denken lassen


----------



## expresser (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo Helmut,

wir sind ja auch in der Tierecke!


----------



## toschbaer (6. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo,

vielleicht Kokon der Kribelmücke! 

LG
friedhelm


----------



## Trautchen (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo, also nach Samenkorn sieht mir das nicht aus. Die verlassenen Hüllen sprechen auch nicht dafür, finde ich.

Ich denke schon, daß es was tierisches ist.

Kannst Du nicht mal eins ausbrüten Werna? 

Dann wissen wir´s.


----------



## expresser (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hai,

@ Friedhelm,
ich glaube nicht.

@ Anke,
draufsetzen?

Ich werde das "Nest" im Auge behalten.


----------



## Inken (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

 hmm..., eigenartig...

Und wenn du ein oder zwei dieser Hüllen in einen Eimer mit Teichwasser setzt? Dann könntest du nach dem "Schlupf" besser beobachten, was herausgekommen ist, ohne dass es in den Teich abtaucht...

Nur so'ne Idee!


----------



## expresser (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo Inken,

hab jetzt ein Paar im Glas. Sie sehen nicht sehr lebendig aus.


----------



## Inken (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

In der Tat nicht! 

Ich würde sie stehen lassen, abwarten ob und wann sie sich von der Hülle trennen  und dann ... einpflanzen! 

Btw: coole Aufnahmen!!


----------



## Inken (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Es lässt mir ja keine Ruhe, daher noch eine Idee:

Einige Pflanzen, wie z.B. der __ Froschbiss, bilden doch Winterknospen, die die kalte Zeit am Teichgrund überdauern um dann im Frühjahr neu auszutreiben.

Könnten die so aussehen?


----------



## expresser (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Inken, ich glaube nicht.

Der "Nachwuchs" hängt an einem Stein der direkt neben der Quelle liegt, also immer bewegtes Wasser abbekommt. Ursprünglich lag ein alter Baumstamm drauf, der aus einem Bergbach stammt.


----------



## Inken (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Nochmal hmm... 

Das würde ja evtl. bedeuten, dass man den Radius ihrer Herkunft etwas größer ziehen muss, da sie möglicherweise als Immigranten mit Hilfe des Baumstamms aus diesem Bach zu dir gewandert sind.. Zumal sie bei dir ja die gleichen Bedingungen wie in dem Bach -die Strömung- zu suchen scheinen.

Spannende Sache! Bin gespannt, ob jemand drauf kommt! 



 Wat haste dir da bloß eingschleppt, Werna!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hi,

ich tippe da auch auf Kriebelmücken-Puppen. Dafür spräche auch schon der Ort der Verpuppung. In strömenden Wasser.

mfg frank


----------



## danyvet (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Ich glaube, Frank könnte Recht haben.
Seht mal hier

eines der letzten Bilder auf dieser Seite, sieht dem doch verdammt ähnlich, oder?


----------



## expresser (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Hallo,

die wird es sein.

Da hatte ja auch Friedhelm schon den richtigen Riecher nur meine Kriebelmückenpuppen sind alle nicht mehr am leben. Wahrscheinlich hab ich ihnen durch das Wegziehen des Baumstammes den Schutz vor allem Möglichen genommen und das haben sie nicht überlebt.
Man sieht ja wirklich nur mehr die Hülle und etwas Panzerähnliches.

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten!!!


----------



## goldfisch (8. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer oder Was wird denn Das*

Mosstierchen ? mfg Jürgen


----------

